

Why Linux Sucks | LFNW 2012  - dbbolton
http://youtu.be/Sh-cnaJoGCw

======
AlexFromBelgium
Why Linux Does Not Suck:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfLqLK7VdQY&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfLqLK7VdQY&feature=relmfu)

